# PFF Flag



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Went to Fort McCree Sat and was looking for any boats I recognized from the forum which would have been about 4. After parking I saw the Boat with no name beach and Deeplines started looking at the Boats with Pirate flags flying (Surrender the Booty") I thought that if I had seen a PFF Flag I would have recognized and try to park near them.

I did a search using "Flags" and got all the US Flag emoticons. Has there ever been any talk about a PFF Flag for recognition? It would be nice to pull up to McCree and or a wreck and see a PFF flag flying!!!! :letsdrink

Chris Couture, I would think you have some copyright things associated with this forum so I would think you would have to be involved with this. I would buy a good sized flag, like your T-Shirts if they were offered.

Any ideas????:takephoto I did a pathetic one on Excel but can't figure out how to post it as a picture.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

It's been brought up before (usually about this time of year) but always seems to fizzle as soon as the weather calms down. I think it's a great idea, when I first got my boat it would of been great. I always just ended up yelling up and down the beach, "Fishing forum people, where are you". What this project would need is someone to take charge. I would guess 30 flags could easily be sold in short order.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I inquired about it Oh 4 or 5 yrs ago but it never happened. Buy some stickers from Chris and put them on the side windows of the boat or catch fire like I did and everyone will know your name. I suggest buying the sticker though Scott. :letsdrink


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahhh... new targets for my water balloon sling...:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

Just kidding,... it's a GREAT idea!

Jim


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i think that would be cool to have pff flage...id fly one from a rocket launcher..it could just be the symbol on the top left of the screen


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

It would be a good idea. A small outrigger or rocket laucher flag would be cool.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *specslayer (4/13/2009)*yea i think that would be cool to have pff flage...id fly one from a rocket launcher..it could just be the symbol on the top left of the screen


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea that would be pretty cool...id fly it


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone do flag embrodery? Chris, do you have any copyright issues? If a portion of the price of a flag went to the PFF, I wouldn't mind. :letsdrink

Is there anyone on the Forum that can make flags?

Iknow someone who has a computer aided embroderer (SP?) for hats, but I don't know about Flags.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree it would be nice...just this Saturday I stopped at Hot Spots and saw what I thought was a member on the forum, then saw him later at Oriole Beach ramp. I kinda wanted to say "Hi", but thought that if I was wrong then I'd look like a tool. :banghead



It'd be cool to have a flag.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a PFF sticker port side. I do like the flag idea. Whats the cost?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Chris has a significant investment in this forum. I think he sat on quite a few T shirts for awhile too and may still have some. Maybe you could buy a Tshirt, cut out the logo, hem it and make a flag out of it. He might be open to a member taking this on but from his recent posts, I think is plate/bowl/cup is running over and onto the floor.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I am working with a member as we speak to take over sales of the PFF gear. I have about 100 T-shirts, , 2 dozen polos and button up shirts, 2 dozen hats and a nice jacket.



He makes shirts so I'm sure he could make a flag. I will check with him to see what he says. 



I have been busy but I will focus on making this a priority and hopefully get the PFF gear rolling again.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i wouldnt mind getting a few shirts


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I would buy a flag. I would also buy one or two or three shirts. I put in an order for a couple of shirts about a year ago but it didn't get processed. I figured that there had not been enough interest for Chris to justify placing an order for the shirts and I never followed up. I haven't tried since then to place an order even though my last PFF shirt is getting a little thread bare. 

Then again maybe I'm just slow to take a hint...:crying


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Chris,

Have you ever talked to any of the local shops about them carrying your t-shirts and stickers. I think if you could get Oucast and Hot Spots etc...on board you could off load those shirts pretty quick.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree, if the PFF gear was available @ local tackle shops I think they would sell well.

A rocket launcher flag would be the best IMO.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jim t (4/13/2009)*Ahhh... new targets for my paint ball gun/beer can slingshot...:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.



fixt


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a sticker on our electronics box, but its not very visable due to the legs of the top itself. I'd fly a flag when out! 



I've wanted a couple shirts for a while, forgot where/how to get them....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

A friend of mine does screen press printing and logo design in town. Im sure he would give the forum a good deal if I asked him to


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Rough Excel Flag.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd buy a flag and display it in the Destin and Crab Island area all summer long! What a great way to get the word out about the forum!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I would fly one!

:clap


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd buy one as well! What would probably help is to buy some (more?) shirts/hats so Chris isn't presently sitting on so much inventory. Guess I need to place another order! For those of you who don't know, just click on "PFF gear" at the top of the page.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a computer geek or artist but this is kind of what I think it should look like.


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats a cool flag


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

If they are that cool I might get one for each outrigger.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I might be able to get the flags made (My wife has a canvas business). If a design can be approved, I can get a cost from the people who make the Yacht Club flags. It's best to copyright the emblem. I don't mind doing it as I have plenty of time waiting on a house to close (or find another one). I suggest someone smarter than me (most of you) start a Poll and put in submitted designs. Once I have that I can see about manufacture and cost.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *seacapt (4/14/2009)*Not a computer geek or artist but this is kind of what I think it should look like.


My vote is for this design, nice job Seacapt!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bonita dan (4/13/2009)*I inquired about it Oh 4 or 5 yrs ago but it never happened. Buy some stickers from Chris and put them on the side windows of the boat or catch fire like I did and everyone will know your name. I suggest buying the sticker though Scott. :letsdrink




Get the stickers Dan mentioned. Glue them to a small pillow case.....There's your flag.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Couple of questions for you guys.



1. What shape would you want the flag? Rectangle or a pendant?

2. What size would you want it to be?

3. Would removing the marlin and the blue center be OK? I think it would be easier to make it out from a distance if it didn't have the marlin and the blue background in the circle.

4. What would you be willing to pay for the flag.



I am working with a member who is going to take all the shirts and gear I have now and make it easier to get. I'm sure you will see the line of goodies expand as well to include visors, long sleeve T-shirts and more. We will also look at getting the PFF gear into local stores this year as well.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

i would definitly pay for one! I vote square and same size as the flag you would fly for fish caught that day(on your outriggers)whatever the professional name is?:letsdrink


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Definitely would purchase one...Ilike the smaller size that would fliy off the bow rail and a larger size to flyout one of myrocket launchers while beached up at Ft Mcrae.

Jimmy


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Square... same size as a fish flag, take out the marlin, lighter blue background with a darker blue ovaland PFF dark bluein the middle.

A little simpler with more contrast than the current logo.

Jim:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn I wish I had a boat!!!!! A Sticker will suffice on my truck though!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I like the square also. :letsdrink Just seems alot less "Yacht Clubby" :boo IMHO it should be a flag, not a pendant. :clap


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I would be interested in getting a few stickers, a shirt, and a flag, just let me know how to go about getting them. As for the design of the flag, I am a graphic designer and might be able to put something together. Not familiar with what type of files flag producers use to make them, but I could design one anyhow. Right now I am swamped with work, but might have some time this weekend to get on it, after fishing. I am sure there are others who would like to submit designs also. Suggest starting a thread with design ideas and then everyone could have a week to vote on the design. I think the blue oval with PFF in it will suffice for the logo and be more recognizable like Chris said. Square flag would also be my preference. As for the size I envision something half the size of a full size american flag, medium sized. Or you could make small, medium, and large. Maybe have a vote on size, design, and shape.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

the PFF logo is super cool. nothing better than a marlin for a sticker. i say LEAVE IT.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> * We will also look at getting the PFF gear into local stores this year as well.
> *


*

A. long sleeve tshirts are super cool. i would buy like 3. especially if one came in black.

B. local stores huh-so do you have to be a member to buy them? and prove membership at purchase? cuz that would be super exclusive.*


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Russian (4/14/2009)*but might have some time this weekend to get on it, after fishing.


lol what fishing? gonna be rougher than shit this weekend.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris, first of all, many thanks for the PFF, great job to you and our moderators....I'm in on a PFF flag....I think we (you) should stick w/ our logo, I like the size of a release flag (good size for CC and larger boats) I respect the earlier comment regarding a pendant looking like a YC but the shape should make it more distinguishable. I think it's a great idea.....


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the marlin also Chris, kind of like a watermark seal for the PFF now. And yes, I would definitly like to buy one from you. Everytime I go to McRea, the first thing I do is try to recognize someone I know and them ask them if any other PFF members are there to meet. BTW, I'm with Jim, on the rectangular flag.


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the Marlin myself..


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

I vote with Jim T. and H2O Mark! Sounds great - I'd love to have one!!


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

It's all good, I'll take one too.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seacapt (4/14/2009)*Not a computer geek or artist but this is kind of what I think it should look like.


Nice idea..... Oncewe get the flag, we could get a local to embroider our screen names on them.......... Just a thought....... T


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Chris, Love the flag, I want one. Also need to send a pm to order some shirts for the wife and I. I also still have a few lures for you. Check PM's Thanks Chas


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE can you see me now??? I'll purchase one. Sounds like you folks are on the right track to having a goodlooking flag to fly. I'm game for any design.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice, put me down for at least one also.

Hey where can you pick up the PFF shirts,hats and stickers at right now?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I say... KEEP the PFF insignia as it is... I'm in for a flag! :letsdrink


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the current insignia too with the Marlin. The only change I would make is make the PFF a darker blue so it stands out a little more. PFF members will have no problem recognizing it.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Also include the sign of the beast:


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I like seacapt design, Keep the marlin!! I'll pay whatever you want to charge for one, Chris!!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in too.

Talk to the shop that would make them as far as cost.

Usually the less amount of different colors equates to less expensive.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I would keep the Marlin. I would purchase a couple of them.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *HighCotton (4/15/2009)*Im in!






Dood, you're a little young to be sporting that avatar. 



Just sayin.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Xanadu (4/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HighCotton (4/15/2009)*Im in!
> ...




please enlarge it though.....


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *hebegb (4/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (4/18/2009)*
> ...




Or make it into the PFF flag.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

My preferance would be Rectangle say 10" X 15". The Marlin looks good, but would be more expensive to make. Either way I'm in and would be willing to sell them at the shop in Navarre.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

That is a great Idea I would also fly one...:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

I also want at least one. I think its a very good idea. :letsdrink


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Recess is in. We would be happy to fly it. Gene and Crew


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xanadu (4/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HighCotton (4/15/2009)*Im in!
> ...


OK ... How's this?


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd fly one on my Tub Boat even though I live in California. Count me in! I have a connection within Taylor Made Boat covers company, they WILL make this if this becomes a go! PM me if someone is interested in making this a go.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

In for two.... keep the marlin, darken the PFF


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

One for the Ms. Dixie and one for the Raw Bar at my dock.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *HighCotton (4/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (4/18/2009)*
> ...




BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!:reallycrying


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *hebegb (4/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HighCotton (4/18/2009)*
> ...






Hissssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Let's get this thread back on track!!!! :letsdrink I'd take2, Storm and Garrison sizes!!!! (Storm=Small, at speed offshore, and Garrison=Large, parked at the beach or Marina. :clap


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm surprised noone thought of this.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

:bump Any updates or orders?


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

lol id fly this on my cooler on the beach always nice to meet members of the forum


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll take one, but I'll have to figure out how to fly it since I have no rocket launcher or riggers. In the mean time I'll just have to wear my worn out PFF T shirt. Another idea would be when rafted up somewhere just write PFF and your log in ID in the sand with your finger. Sounds stupid but it would work for meeting passers by. Ran into a guy yesterday at McRea, or however it is spelled, that I met at Emerald Coast Marine not 8 hours earlier- his ID was hillbillyI believe. Had a sweet flats rig for sale.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

> *69Viking (4/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *seacapt (4/14/2009)*Not a computer geek or artist but this is kind of what I think it should look like.
> ...




This one get's my vote! Seeing how my watercraft is a kayak I would fly it off the back, or post it up on the beach while surf fishing. I think it is a great idea!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Someone start a design poll!!!!!!!! :letsdrink It would take me a week to figure out how to compile the designs, and post a poll.... :banghead


----------



## Mahi Blues (Jul 1, 2008)

Need 2 Small and 1 Large.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like 2 or 3 flags when available!!!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What happened????????? Any updated info on this????? Will there be a flag?????????


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll take one large flag pleeze


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

This Flag would be great for the PFF blue water Tournament that Bonita Dan never thought of!!!!! :doh

Anyone working this or should I see what I can come up with????? All due respect to Mr Chris of course.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Last call for any Graphic designers or Photoshop type guru's to help. If we can't get someone, I will have to hire one and that will up the price of the individual Flag. 

Custom flag makers prefers files created Adobe Illustrator (.ai) or Coral Draw (.cdr) Adobe Acrobat (.pdf), (.psd) files. The artwork files need to be of a resolution of at least 300 dpi this will give an extremely crisp print.

Once we get our design I can start shopping around and get quotes for the flags and pendants. I will post about sizes, shapes and fastners (Sleeve or Gromets) once we get the design figured out.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *imkilroy (4/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (4/14/2009)*
> ...


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

I will fund this project and get it started check on the design and the cost pm me i will pay for the first shipment and donate to the pff to get the ball rolling I havent met 1 single person from the pff but I would be glad to be able to recognize our members when I see them But some body will [I repeat] will buy me a beverage Now who the heck is catching fish I will be in the pensacola / gulfbreeze area on sunday where will I find our members den I know yall got one somewhere ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ snap


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I am also willing to get this done and pay for it. If my design is poor, I will eat the investment, and have plenty of FAD material!!! :nonono

My intentions were to post, and use the Wed. night meet up crew for input. 

Again, if the design and final product suck, I eat it!!!! :banghead I WILL not make a dime from this, if I do, it will be given to Chris for any Forum upgrades or for maintenance costs.

I am surely not competeing against any one because I rather just buy the flag and avoid the leg work. But if no one will make this happen, I will!!!! :shedevil


----------



## reel lineman (May 10, 2009)

ill take two one for each outrigger

jeff


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

I would Definately rock a PFF flag on the Shankopotamus! A shirt would be cool too...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

So what's the news on them? I want one.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i like seacapt's idea. look at me. im from alabama and i cant wait to buy one. my wife does the facebook, myspace crap and i cant wait to get off work, come home and check this forum out. i would fly the p'cola flag.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, I have one PFF Graphic Designer nibbling on the bait. Once we get the GD to come up with a couple/few choices, we can vote and have the flags for sale in 3-4 weeks!!!!! If a forum GD doesn't step up and give us some options, I'll hire one and post the options.

Again, my goal is to make each flag with quality material and have it last. Salty PFF Flags= Sailfish, Salty Pinheads, oops Pinfish etc....


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm trying.... Give me a few more days and if I can't get some options, you can have at it.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Flag or sticker for those of us a flag would hamper, sticker could look just like the flag, I'd put one on truck and boat.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

It's just my opinion but if there should be a flag to represent the PFF, it should be the PFF logo.










After all, it is the forum's logo.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love one too. I'll hang it off my kayak tower!


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

well said give me a call when yall decide I would be glad to help we can give to chris and he can make sure our members are outfitted properly we goota get er dun


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *kahala boy (5/14/2009)*It's just my opinion but if there should be a flag to represent the PFF, it should be the PFF logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agree, should be the LOGO.


----------



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

I think the flag idea is cool. It would be nice to be able to identify the forum members when out fishing. I would buy one.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know Chris has his hands full on the boat flag issue (I'm in for a couple), but I was thinking. Once he selects the PFF artwork, what about a feather flag for the surf fishing, PFF parties, beach get togethers,or infamious Chicken Bone (or where ever)Shark outing'zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........... Something like the following...........


----------



## Rdcampbell (Mar 29, 2009)

Also ready to buy 4 flags, The PFF Logo looks great as a flag.

Fly itwith pride.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i agree keep the PFF logo.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The PFF logo on a flag to identify PFF members is a no brainer.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I like SeaCapt's design, and I want 2.

Also, if there are window decals already available, where can I get them?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *fishn4real (5/17/2009)*I like SeaCapt's design, and I want 2.
> 
> Also, if there are window decals already available, where can I get them?


window stickers here...

https://www.allprosound.com/PFF/itemlist.asp


----------



## dolfan29 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the trianglar flag. I'd buy one, in fact I didn't know we had t-shirts until this post so I bought two. Keep us informed.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Count us in.....please advise when they are available..thanks


----------



## Semi-Retired (May 9, 2009)

Sounds great!!!! I'd love to have a few t-shirts, hat and especially a flag or two for the boat!


----------



## Semi-Retired (May 9, 2009)

:doh Ok, after reading the previous threads, saw the link to order. Got t-shirts, hat and stickers ordered. Come August, I just might welcome a volley or two of water balloons from jim-t. I'm really looking forward to the flags!:clap


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

im from alabama and had my first visit to sand island last saturday. it was nice. the kids had a blast. i have gone past it a few times but never had the chance to hang out there. everyone we parked next to were very nice. im anxious to get a pff flag and see some flying just to know who's out there. i have been on the forum for about two years so i have talked to probably 100 of you guys but never met face to face. look foward to bumping into some members in the water. please keep me informed. thanks, jeremy


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in for 2 flags!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

im in.... and i have never met any of you and i live in alabama


----------



## Ben (Jan 25, 2008)

What's the status of the flags? I would like to get one!

Ben


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Mark me down for one as well. There seems to be alot of us Alabama folk on the site


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Anything new on this??


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *imkilroy (6/7/2009)*Anything new on this??


I sure am looking forward to fly my PFF flag. 

If the gulf parking lot flying PFF flags (during snapper season)it would be a party and not so much hostility over public wrecks. Hell, if a boat load of family and friends flying a PFFflag looking to catch their limit of snapper and couldn't get a good position, I'd offer a line off my stern to hold'em while they loaded up.Wouldn't that be cool??????

Hopefully it'll happen soon.

Jimmy


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

Okay I'll add to the crush of ideas. How bout also having a flag with your "log-in" name from PFF on it? Fly that flag just below the PFF flag. Others would then know who you are by the name on your personalized flag.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *Spanky45 (6/7/2009)*How bout also having a flag with your "log-in" name from PFF on it?




Awesome idea!



Would make it a lot easier to identify the people who think "if I run you over, the rules say it's ok" and avoid them! :letsdrink


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Some great ideas as far as designs. Keep in mind though the more detail that is in the flag the more your going to spend to get it made. Just make it simple. heres something i threw together in about 5 mins.


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Bump - Any status or did this fade away?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

BTT, I think we need to have a bunch of flags for the "Beach Clean-Up". Would look great to see a whole bunch of PFF flags flyin.

Skip


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Please count me in for three (3) PFF burgees.

Tom Vandiver


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Count me in. Need one for the boat and would love it if a Garrison or feather type could be made.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Any word?? Chris???

Here are some sites that can help get things rolling!!!! :clap

We want flags, we want flags, we want flags, we want flags......... oke

http://www.the-flag-makers.com/custom-design-flags/custom-made-flags.htm

http://www.custom-flag-makers.com/our-company.htm

http://www.flagsmade.com/custom_outdoor_flags.html#top


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

me too! :reallycrying


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Whatever happened to the PFF Flag deal?????? , It sure would have been nice to have these things available for the Fort McRae campout in a couple of weeks. Why is this such a hard task to complete????? I know that many people would buy them. Lets get this going again!!!!!!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

> *seacapt (4/14/2009)*Not a computer geek or artist but this is kind of what I think it should look like.




Yeap! I like this too. Good color :clap


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I'LL order one!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Put me down for one maybe two!!!!!!!! -depending on price.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll take 2


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

has anyone called around to get prices?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Run Dover (6/30/2009)*Any word?? Chris???
> 
> Here are some sites that can help get things rolling!!!! :clap
> 
> ...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (5/14/2009)*I'm trying.... Give me a few more days and if I can't get some options, you can have at it.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

how many should be ordered is probably the ????

looks like aprox. $5 grand investment to get enough flags for 500 members.

maybe some sort of pre order sale might take load off of Chris and get it moving.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we need to have one final blessing from Chris Couture to venture on independently, then a real # countof flags that would need to be ordered so a pre-payment could be made without 1 person dishing out a large inital payment by themselves in hopes of recovering their overhead. I truely believe that many flags would be sold, it seems that an overwhelming majority would like 1 or 2 flags.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I think if we go with a conservative number of 150 or soto start, then re-order as needed. I was thinking we need a retailer here on the forum to actually distribute the flags at cost, say Hot Spots. Then they would get the foot traffic.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (4/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *specslayer (4/13/2009)*yea i think that would be cool to have pff flage...id fly one from a rocket launcher..it could just be the symbol on the top left of the screen


*Looks good to me and eliminates the design cost.Lets get it done.*


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

We would also need to get a high resolution copy of the PFF symbol with 300 dpi or greater.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Chris is working on this. He probably has a lot on his plate but If you look back a few pages " HE WANTS TO TAKE CARE OF EVERYTHING."

MY BAD.....

Here is his post:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>I'm trying.... Give me a few more days and if I can't get some options, you can have at it. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblPostSignature><STRIKE>-------------------------------------------
</STRIKE>Chris Couture
Pensacola Fishing Forum Administrator

SOUTHBOUND
32' Albemarle with twin 3126 350HP CATS

Member of the NRA
Supporter of Campaign For Liberty





That was a while back so I guess have at it...:bowdown

I'd buy one or two.


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl42_lblFullMessage>I've heard how Chris has a bunch on his plate, but it has been 5 months since the idea was introduced. If we could just get an update on whats going on with the flag. Everyone is just left hanging. You have more than 5462 hits on this post, that should get someones attention to put this a little higher in the list of "things to do". </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Demand is clearly abundant. If people pre-ordered and prepaid, whomever organizes this would not leave themselves open to risk. Seems like a slam dunk for an easy way to market the site and even turn a little profit. I've heard that Chris isn't interested in making money off this site, so he may not care about free marketing or an opportunity to make a dollar or two....thus no response to the thread.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I will do it. 

Does everyone agree on the regullar PFF banner at the top of the page for the flag?

IF SO I WILL GET ON THIS MONDAY MORNING.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/25/2009)*I will do it.
> 
> Does everyone agree on the regullar PFF banner at the top of the page for the flag?
> 
> IF SO I WILL GET ON THIS MONDAY MORNING.


I think that would be the best....It's known through out our family:grouphug Those that don't know it....we don't care, as long as we recognize each other:letsdrink

I'll take 1 fer sure! Depending on the price I may buy a few.....It'd be cool if there could be a way to fly them from your vehicle antenna......!:letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd get one too. I'll fly it from the boat, kayak and truck


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Jason (9/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (9/25/2009)*I will do it.
> ...


Ill get them made to fly from a boat, and i will check into getting somthingsmall for the vehicle.

As far as boats go, How do we want them? Just like a regular flag with the two ring holes on the same side sound good. Then you can zip tie them to vhf antenna or what ever else you have in mind.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think 2 rings would be fine and would make a better "fly anywhere" flag


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know if this will help but my wife found this site awhile back when we were talking about getting a flag.www.northstarflags.com,

Skip


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *lastcast (9/26/2009)*Don't know if this will help but my wife found this site awhile back when we were talking about getting a flag.www.northstarflags.com,
> 
> Skip


_*Hey Skip, this site looks great 5 -7 business days, maybe they can be ready for next weekend.*_


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

THis is the reason this doesnt get rolling, 

SOMEONE says they are going to take care of it and then someone else says they know someone or they can do this or that. I just dont want to waste my time or money.

I AM NOT GOING TO WASTE MY MONEY GETTING A BUNCH OF PFF FLAGS MADE.

Decide if you want me to go local and get the flags made. Ill get this rolling monday morning like i said before.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What shit?

Skip


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

My last post might of came off wrong. I was pretty much just saying this.

If we are going to get these flags going, Someone needs to say they are going to do it and they need to do it. I dont care who does it. WE have been talking about this for a year. I said i would do it just to get the show on the road. I will go down to a print shop monday and get them the pff logo and get them started, We should have some before this weekend for the get together. I am not going to go pay for this if other people are going to talk about doing it and be stuck with the bill for a bunch of pff flags. Just let me know whats up so i dont waste my valuable time and money on monday. Thanks.





.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I want one for sure and maybe 2- Pinksnappercatcher.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Pinksnapper:

What are the chances of getting a local printshop to make them AS NEEDED. Let them be in charge of batching the flags and taking orders/money. Just set up the flag with them and let them deal with retail stuff.

How about it? That way your money is not tied up, and you don't have to deal with the orders.

Otherwise (if that is not possible) we could set up on ebay and post them for sale. That way people could pay with cc or paypal, and shipping would be easier. Local pickup could also be arranged.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Gone Fishin' Too (9/26/2009)*I want one for sure and maybe 2- Pinksnappercatcher.


10-4.

I will go ahead and go monday like i said before and give them the pff logo, size and anything else they need to get them going. I hope to have a good bit of them maybe by wed night meet up. 

Once i get this going good i will make a new post for everyone that wants how ever many they want.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (9/26/2009)*Pinksnapper:
> 
> What are the chances of getting a local printshop to make them AS NEEDED. Let them be in charge of batching the flags and taking orders/money. Just set up the flag with them and let them deal with retail stuff.
> 
> ...




Ill take care of it. I am going to get a local print shop to make them and ill just get so many made at one time. They will keep the print on file so i can just go back and order more. Seems like setting up ebay and crap would be alot of trouble for a $15 to $20 flag. Ill just bring them to a wed.night meet or people can come by and pick them up. 

Dont that sound a lot easier?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

It is easier in some ways, more difficult in others.

I am local so pickup is no problem for me. However, alot of people on the forum are not local so they can't just swing by.

Also, payment can be an issue. Cash is king of course. If you take checks, you run the risk of getting a bad check. In that case you will have to track down the people and try to straighten it out, which can be a real hassle. Either that or turn them over to the DA worthless check division.

CC payment is impossible as well if it is personal pickup. Through ebay, payment is simpler. Most people that are able to be on this forum are computer savvy enough to use ebay.

So, there are upsides/downsides both ways. 

The only other concern that I have is that the PFF logo and/or name may be copyrighted. In which case Chris Coturewould have to provide a release statement giving you permission to use it. I don't know. Just a thought. I don't want Chris to get mad over this.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The reason I sent that link is because unless you know somebody local you'll probably wind up paying more in the long run. Set up cost, # of diff colors are big cost factors. The company on that link doesn't charge extra for those and gives a discount for #'s. Thought I was helping you out.

Skip


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

If you are not used to using ebay, I could help you. Either by running it through my account or by helping you set up one. Paypal is easy to use. You can transfer money from your paypal account directly to your checking/savings account. All done electronically as debit transactions. Makes it easy on your end. Also gives you a mediator in case things go wrong.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I mean really if the cant buy the pff flag with cash then they will have to come back when they have cash. WE ARE TALKING $20 AT MOST. For the people out of state, send me the money + shipping and i will send them a flag. This isnt as hard as it is being made to be.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to jump on this late but my wife is a graphic artist. She worked at the PNJ for 10 years. 

If she can help with the design or anything just let us know.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Put Me Down for One Iwill Pay in advance if need too!!!! Thanks for getting something going!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I will let everyone know what i find out Monday.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/26/2009)*I mean really if the cant buy the pff flag with cash then they will have to come back when they have cash. WE ARE TALKING $20 AT MOST. For the people out of state, send me the money + shipping and i will send them a flag. This isnt as hard as it is being made to be.


BINGO!!!!!!!!!

I'll take one. I haven't been to a Wed. Night meeting in a while, I like my chicken wings, but will make next Wed. and give you whatever the final cost is gonna be. 

If you know the cost by Wed please post and I will bring that in cash.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I will buy a flag also. Since we're out of town, someone will have to pick it up for me wednesday night though.

EDIT: Murph is going to pick up my flag at the Wednesday get together. Thanks Murph


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

If some one will buy me a boat I will buy a flag. :letsdrink


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Deeplines (9/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (9/26/2009)*I mean really if the cant buy the pff flag with cash then they will have to come back when they have cash. WE ARE TALKING $20 AT MOST. For the people out of state, send me the money + shipping and i will send them a flag. This isnt as hard as it is being made to be.
> ...


10-4. I should know alot by tomorrow around noon.

I have pm'ed Chris but havent heard anything yet.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Seriously, Not trying to stir the pot, but I have to ask.... What's your profit margin per order? <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I think this was / is a great idea but I predict it will fly as well as the proverbial lead balloon if it?s not managed correctly? <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">First?. I think you should get Chris?s approval before you go any further.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Second.. After you get the authorization, you should post a picture and price ofthe designthat has been decided to be the PFF flag / bungee <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Third?. IMO there should be at least two people involved in taking orders? for numerous reasons<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">If you want to sell only to locals and keep the PFF flags limited to locals only, then you?re on the right track by selling them at local events for cash only? BUT if you want to get a lot of coverage and sell to not only locals but to those members who don?t reside near by or would like to order by other means other than cash, you should really consider angus_cow_doctor?s offer to help. It?s a generous offer to help with another method of payment that I know I and many others would appreciate.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">I'll probably take two if I can pay through PayPal.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (9/26/2009)*It is easier in some ways, more difficult in others.
> 
> I am local so pickup is no problem for me. However, alot of people on the forum are not local so they can't just swing by.
> 
> ...


well im sure chris had read this several times now n if he didnt want it done he would have said something by now


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I knew there where reasons chris didnt fool with this and now they are coming out.

Look up a few post and you will see someone from out of town wanting to buy a couple flags, HE IS FROM OUT OF TOWN and has no problems what so ever. There isnt going to be much profit margin at all. Of course im not going to do it for free, time is money. A dollar or two a flag isnt that big of a deal. MY GAS MY TIME MY HEADACHE. 

If you dont want a flag or cant pay cash for a flag right now then dont worry about it. I will get them made and i will worry about getting them into the hands of the people that want one. Thanks for you input though.

Ps: I also have paypal so thats an option also, but the price will be a dollar or two more there too. Paypal charges, its not free.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

> *OMEGA (9/27/2009)*I could probably have the flags made cheaper than anyone on here


If you can do that without giving up quality and don't expect to make a large profit... You've got my vote.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Juan (9/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *OMEGA (9/27/2009)*I could probably have the flags made cheaper than anyone on here
> ...




Why would you be against him making a profit? If he goes to the trouble of getting the things made on his time, and sells them for what people on this forum consider reasonable, and makes money while at it, I say go for it..... All the calls, transportation, storage, and delivery is his time.......


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like Omega might be the person to buy from. Seems like we need the motivated people that want to get this rolling to swap phone numbers so they can be on the same page without all the forum "drama and rumors".

:usaflag


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

> *kahala boy (9/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Juan (9/27/2009)*
> ...




I'm not againstanyone making a smallprofit fortheir time and effort and I don't care if you pay $100. per flag, but Ithink that aprofit of $1.00 - $2.00 per flag is excessive and I believe that price can be beat.... especially if someone is willing to give their time and effort to this cause in support of the forum and not in the interest of personal gain.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

thats kinda what i was thinking, be more to help out the forum. I dont need any additional funds or 'profit'. What i can get the flags made for is what i could/would sell the flags to members for. THats it


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Juan, How long you been a forum member? What have you given back to the forum or any forum members except your .02 cents. Seeing how i know someone at a graphic design shop and im going to get a deal anyways, i dont see how a dollar or two is a big deal, Like stated before, My time, my gas, my headache. Look how much of a headache it is to get one person to do this. One person says they are going to do it and you have 5 other people chime in saying this and that. This is why this has went on as long as it has. 

LIke I said before i will see what i can come up with monday morning and post the results. If its to much or someone has a better idea then so be it. But i offered up to do it so i will take care of it monday. Thanks.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Dont get your feathers ruffled up buddy, didnt mean to step on your toes. If you wanna handle then go ahead. I was just saying I could get them made cheaper, from design and artwork, to the printing. My g/f is the office manager for a huge underground print company here.( Does all McGuires shirts, all Chuck E Cheese shirts, Peg Leg petes shirts, and has about a 20% market share of walt disneys shirts, etc etc). So art is primo, print is primo, and I can get it 'hooked up'. See what your guy can do and go from there bro :letsdrink


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/27/2009)*Juan, How long you been a forum member? What have you given back to the forum or any forum members except your .02 cents.


What has how long I've been a forum member have to do with this issue? (but for your info, I've been a lurker for several years and recently decided to chime in).... Since youquestioned my experience,let me ask you how much experience you have as a 27 year old? (I suspect very little)... It's pretty obvious that your interestsare in making a buck and not in supporting this forum... I may be newer here than you, but I'd do it for nothing if I had the right contacts.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

guys im normally all down for a good throw down but lets keep this civilized before daddy chris cuts us off again


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/27/2009)*guys im normally all down for a good throw down but lets keep this civilized before daddy chris cuts us off again


:withstupid

just kidding brandon youd kill me but really quit arguing about this guys let pinksnappercatcher go find out and when he posts his results we can go from there.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/27/2009)*guys im normally all down for a good throw down but lets keep this civilized before daddy chris cuts us off again


:withstupid

just kidding brandon youd kill me but really quit arguing about this guys let pinksnappercatcher go find out and when he posts his results we can go from there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nah dude, not an ounce of killing capability in me :shedevil


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/27/2009)*Juan, How long you been a forum member? What have you given back to the forum or any forum members except your .02 cents. Seeing how i know someone at a graphic design shop and im going to get a deal anyways, i dont see how a dollar or two is a big deal, Like stated before, My time, my gas, my headache. Look how much of a headache it is to get one person to do this. One person says they are going to do it and you have 5 other people chime in saying this and that. This is why this has went on as long as it has.
> 
> LIke I said before i will see what i can come up with monday morning and post the results. If its to much or someone has a better idea then so be it. But i offered up to do it so i will take care of it monday. Thanks.



Any word???? It's Tuesday now, am I missing the post???? Thanks


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

> *OMEGA (9/27/2009)*Dont get your feathers ruffled up buddy, didnt mean to step on your toes. If you wanna handle then go ahead. I was just saying I could get them made cheaper, from design and artwork, to the printing. My g/f is the office manager for a huge underground print company here.( Does all McGuires shirts, all Chuck E Cheese shirts, Peg Leg petes shirts, and has about a 20% market share of walt disneys shirts, etc etc). So art is primo, print is primo, and I can get it 'hooked up'. See what your guy can do and go from there bro :letsdrink


There ya go...seems pretty reasonable  It does seem to be getting a little over complicated...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher,



I will buy two.



And I do not care if you make 10% profit or 20% profit in exchange for _*your*_ time, _*your*_ effort and _*your*_ monetary risk to get this done.



If the flags are offered at a reasonable price, I doubt the members that desire to fly a PFF flag will balk at spending a dollar or two extra to cover your out-of-pocket expenses and risk of getting stuck with unsold flags.



I also do not care if you are 27 years old or 127 years old, age does not equate to experience.



Now maybe if the local shop's prices seem excessive, you might confer with Omega and see what they can do as far as a competitive price to keep the local shop honest.



And you do not need to go thru ebay in order to send money via paypal. You only need an email address.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *johnsonbeachbum (9/29/2009)*Pinksnappercatcher,
> 
> I will buy two.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. If everyone is happy with the price, a product is being provided that is obviously in demand, and someone takes the time to spearhead this operation, who gives a shit if he makes a couple of bucks? This is not rocket science, but it is going to take up a lot of his time.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *choppedliver (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *johnsonbeachbum (9/29/2009)*Pinksnappercatcher,
> ...


THANK YOU. GLAD SOMEONE UNDERSTANDS!!

I gave them the Pff logo and he his working on it now. I will know more this afternoon or tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone heard from Chris? I would recommend against making a commitment or spending money until you get his approval. As mentioned on this thread before, the logo is probably trademarked. If Chris is unavailable maybe one of the moderators can help here...???


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

The logo IS probably trademarked. And if a flag is designed by an artist, logo used or no logo used , then that particular design cannot be reproduced, copied, additional orders made,etc by any other company than that of the one that the artist is employed by unless they give written permission.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

This epic has been going on since April and still no one has Chris's approval for the design. Too many hands in the pot.This isworse than the federal government. Has any one done a market analysis? How many people really want a flag? I have a solution. Buy a light blue pillow case andwrite *PFF* on it then attach it to your antenna with cable ties and you're done. No offense intended but this whole issue has become a joke. :banghead


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

I just want a damn flag and a way to identify each other when we are out!! This should be easy. Chris doesn't read every post that is made, is there a way to get ahold of him to get his opinion? I'm sure he would be down with pretty much anything as long as this doesnt become abused in some way.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

First, I want to apologize to everyone for not being here to debate the flag issue. I've been tied up at work for the past 3 weeks working my butt off and have not visited the forum like I use to. I've also had to be out of town on the weekends due to Hunting Club stuff (wahoo).



Let me contact my friend who does the shirts and see what he can do about a flag. I will have an answer for you no later than Thursday night!



If anyone has already started the process of getting a flag made, let me know.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I just got Chris's approval, I will have a price by this afternoon. Unless duck canvas is like paper omega might have the hook up. Ill see whats the best deal i can get this morning and post as soon as i find out.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Well whats up with the flag??? Last post was on 10/01/2009 with a response to follow. ???? :sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping



I want 2 if the price is right.



Thanks


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *KPL (10/4/2009)*Well whats up with the flag??? Last post was on 10/01/2009 with a response to follow. ???? :sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping
> 
> I want 2 if the price is right.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like the price will be affordable for all.

Put me down for 2 and lets get theflag on every PFFer's boat already..:hotsun

Thanks Chris for your response andthose relentless effortstomake it happen..

Jimmy


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

> *OMEGA (10/1/2009)*Since we have not had anyone post a price i will be the first to chime in. I think designed, printed double sided and two metal grommets- i can do them for $10 dollars a piece on duck canvas.


Great price, :clap May be slightly more in cost, but can you get em made on nylon too? Either way, I want one if and when this happens.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Duck canvas looks pretty durable.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

We should call these flags the Maritime ParkFF flags


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *OMEGA (10/8/2009)*We should call these flags the Maritime ParkFF flags


hahaha, almost as bad as the I-110 widening project


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/1/2009)*Since we have not had anyone post a price i will be the first to chime in. I think designed, printed double sided and two metal grommets- i can do them for $10 dollars a piece on duck canvas.


When will these be ready?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Probably when (a) pinksnapper says he is or isnt going to do them since he offered first i am not going to bump him. and (b) if i do end up being the one to do them i would need to do a poll or something to try to get an accurate count on how many to have made, also need a iron out some other variables i.e size shape etc


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I was confused. From your post, I thought you had already done that and had arrived at the $10 price. I understand perfectly now. <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl26_lblPostSignature>


----------



## Howie1eod (Sep 30, 2009)

Im a newbie to PFF but I would proudly fly one off the rocket launcher. Representing PFF in the destin Area.:usaflag


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fishn4real (10/8/2009)*I was confused. From your post, I thought you had already done that and had arrived at the $10 price. I understand perfectly now. <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl26_lblPostSignature>
> ...




Hows about someone starting with just "1" friggin flag and I'll buy the damn thing!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Because it costs money to set up the silks for screen press. Kinda like lays potato chips, you dont just have one.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

PFF Flags for sale.

$5.00 each

Bed, bedsheets, and pillow are available as options










:doh :doh :doh :doh :doh


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Well not to add more issues to the already seemingly impossible task of having a flag made... but seems to me the best flag would be a synthetic material like outdoor flags are typically made of. I may be wrong, but it seems to me that anything made of cottonis going to rot, fade, unravel, fray, etc. 

Look at this page. These people will do it for $15, minimum one, and they say "CUSTOM BOAT FLAGS" and they use dacron, with a DYE SUB process for Infinite number of colors, ( Silk Screening has limited colors ), UV Protected ink

http://www.northstarflags.com/custom-boat-flags.html

Hell its not rocket science.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *OMEGA (10/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (10/9/2009)*Well not to add more issues to the already seemingly impossible task of having a flag made... but seems to me the best flag would be a synthetic material like outdoor flags are typically made of. I may be wrong, but it seems to me that anything made of cottonis going to rot, fade, unravel, fray, etc.
> ...


You may be right, my thoughts are thoughthat I dont think a canvas sail flaps back and forth with one end loose at high speed like a flag. The loose end becomes like a whip. I had a canvas tarp over my utility trailer. I drove 300 miles one day at 60 -70 mph and when I got where I was going, realized the end had come loose ( couldnt see because of the load in the truck )and was flapping, and it was shredded to pieces.

If that company will do a min quantity of one, perhaps it would be a good idea to get one done and see what it costs and what the quality is like. It might be as simple as sending them the logo and saying "give me ONE". So it costs 15-20 bucks , not a lot of risk


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Working on it, trying to get the price right, give me a min. IM WORKING ON IT.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

This might be a stupid question but, If Chris has no problem using the PFF logo on the flag, why does it have to be just one place making the flag?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

if you have them in time for our fish fry on sarurday at the oval office. that would be a great place to sell some! also some poeple have asked if chris or somebody could bring some pff shirts to the fry so they could buy them!

thank you 

scot


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well my last count was about 50 members, could be wrong Lets do this are Let it Go, I Said I would take 2 If they cost 20 dollars then I'm still in,Get It Done or LET it GO, Just my .02 worth !!:doh:letsparty


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Orion45 (10/9/2009)*PFF Flags for sale.
> 
> $5.00 each
> 
> ...


LOL. I would love to comment on this thread and say something along the lines of "this is ridiculous. Like the blind leading the blind here," but I know I will receive a rebuttal statement such as "Ok Mr. Wise guy, why don't you offer to help instead of hindering?"

So I'll say it anyways. This is ridiculous. Like the blind leading the blind here!


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *HaterAide (10/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Orion45 (10/9/2009)*PFF Flags for sale.
> ...


Ok Mr. Wise guy, why don't you offer to help instead of hindering?:letsdrink:letsdrink Seriously though whenever someone actually gets some made and prices figured out lets see it Ill probably buy one!


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Fishforlife2 (10/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *HaterAide (10/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fishforlife2 (10/12/2009)*
> ...


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

This will forever be known as the pff flag snafu.....


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Orion45 (10/9/2009)*PFF Flags for sale.
> 
> $5.00 each
> 
> ...


 The way this thing is Going My Money's on thiis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Hats off to Omega and Pinksnappercatcher for your efforts on this issue. I hope all this bickering will not make you toss your hat in. 

I know I wouldn't get off my arse and do it. I wouldn't know where to start and don't have the money to back it up. 

Just keep us informed please.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *choppedliver (10/9/2009)*Well not to add more issues to the already seemingly impossible task of having a flag made... but seems to me the best flag would be a synthetic material like outdoor flags are typically made of. I may be wrong, but it seems to me that anything made of cottonis going to rot, fade, unravel, fray, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"I may be wrong, but it seems to me that anything made of cottonis going to rot, fade, unravel, fray, etc. "



Well yes if you fly it 24/7 in all weather and at full speed for hours at at time, sure it will.



But really, how many hours is the PFF flag gonna fly on average??


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

8 pages on A FLAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll take a old T shirt and Put the PFF ON IT AND FLY IT !!

just my .02 worth


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

pillow case and a sharpie, simple flag


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this still gonna happen???


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

i dont have a boat but id fly one from my peir cart! well the next one i build


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I would definitely purchase one;it?d be nice torecognize PFF members at a glance. In my humble opinion I think the PFF logo would make a nice flag.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

TTT. LMAO


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I would buy and fly!! Many time I have been on the water and wished that there was a way to ID PFF'ers.

Make it Happen!!

:clap:clap


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (9/29/2009)*
> ...




Might be time to fire that guy and find someone else!!! 2 1/2 months and still nothing:doh


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I would buy a flag and fly it over here in the Orange Beach area!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

bump for 2012


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hey Skip, I have really wanted this to work also, I even sent a PM to Chris asking permission to do it with no reply. I would be willing to make this thing happen.*

*If permission was granted, I would have them made and deliver them to the area's interested businesses for distribution and then list the businesses on a post. It appears thatthis could be accomplished within a two week time period.ByCobia huntin time, there should be a buch out there.*


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Who started this thread anyway??????

Seems to me if the owner wanted this to happen, he would have done it, orgive someone permissionto do it.

Pretty disappointing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Run Dover (1/23/2010)*Who started this thread anyway??????.


*I just figured it out. You started this thing when I was a young man.*

*If the boss said go, the job would be done.*

*I believe Isaw on this thread where he said wait, and I do not see where he said go. So wait it is. *


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I really want a flag! BAD! Actually need 2.


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd rock one in my Yak.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's the info on what I've come up with on the pff flag so far. One site I found, www.northstarflags.com, uses a sublimation process so it doesn't matter how many colors unlike silkscreening. I checked on pricing for the 12x18 and the 16x24 for one totally custom flag which is $75 and $88 respectively. However, quantity discounts apply for the following (based on the 12x18, more $ for the 16x24): qty 3=$65, qty 6=$55, more discounts for quantities 12, 15, 25 and 100. You see where this is going. I'd like to know what you think about the attached design but any changes can be made if we get a go and a majority favorite version. Of course, we'd needa high quality logo from Chris.

Karmen, or as Lane says "Mrs. LastCast"










Here's their write up:<H2>Unlimited Colors & No Set-up Fee's!</H2><H2>Minimum Order: 1[/B]
We Use Eco-Friendly Inks!</H2>

Our Boat & Nautical Flags are made with our State-Of-The-Art Dye-Sublimation Process. The great thing about Dye-Sublimation is not only are the inks eco-friendly, it also allows you to be creative as you want and at the same time use as many or as little colors as you desire for the same price. In comparison, pricing for screen printing is determined by the amount of colors you have so printing 5 colors will more expensive than 1. Dye-Sublimation eliminates that totally. 1 color costs as much as 8,000 colors . Also with Dye-Sublimation you able to achieve gradients (fading of colors) with no problem. Since we use 1 of only 50 machines in the entire world that prints this type of Dye-Sublimation we can literally duplicate almost any image! 

Excellent for both outdoor & indoor applications, the material we use is Dacron (It is the best & most durable substrate available on the market today for this process). The material starts out white and then your image is heat set into one side using only the highest quality UV protected & eco-friendly inks. This process transforms the white Dacron into the colors of your design. Since the transfer is only put on one side, you have a show thru of the reverse image on the back at about 60% . On a double-sided flag or banner the full image appears on both sides. We can also use Satin or 600 Denier Poly Duck which has the sturdiness of a canvas but the feel of a strong cotton to make your flag or banner.Some Common Sizes are 12"x18", 16"x24" and 24"x36"[/quote] This was posted <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessages_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessages__ctl2_lblLastPostDate>7/20/2009 1:39:41 PM


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I like it!!!! Don't like the url address on it though.

Thanks for trying to make this work!!!:clap


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *lastcast (2/5/2010)*Here's the info on what I've come up with on the pff flag so far. One site I found, www.northstarflags.com, uses a sublimation process so it doesn't matter how many colors unlike silkscreening. I checked on pricing for the 12x18 and the 16x24 for one totally custom flag which is $75 and $88 respectively. However, quantity discounts apply for the following (based on the 12x18, more $ for the 16x24): qty 3=$65, qty 6=$55, more discounts for quantities 12, 15, 25 and 100. You see where this is going. I'd like to know what you think about the attached design but any changes can be made if we get a go and a majority favorite version. Of course, we'd needa high quality logo from Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I also contacted these same folks about 4 months ago, and got the same pricing.



I didn't post it, because I thought people would think that was too much , considering the flack about the person who makes this happen making a few bucks... I was thinking, wow, people have all these expensive boats and want a flag, but when it came down to it, I bet many would not want to pay $75 for one. The quantity discount of 100 I bet would make it more palatable for everyone though... Not sure I like the "See through " aspect of it. It's gonna say FFP on one side..( backwards letters of course... Imagine that blowing in the wind.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (10/9/2009)*Working on it, trying to get the price right, give me a min. IM WORKING ON IT.


Wow, this was the last response I can find from Pinksnappercatcher concerning this, is he still with us? His min. is going on 4 months now! :banghead

Edit - And we just hit Page 9 and still no PFF Flag! :doh


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

I would fly one when i'm out and I would also buy some shirts, I didnt realize chris had some made..


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty obvious that Chris does not want any made or he would have given copy write permission along time ago. It is his call and his property, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

There is HOPE!!!!!</p>


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic561500.aspx Quote

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl06_lblFullMessage>
<USTRONG>Chris Couture (25/04/2010)</USTRONG> 
</p>
<HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>




Quote

I'm working hard to get the "PFF Gear" back up and running and will put a lot of effort into having PFF Flags available to everyone who has requested them. I currently have over 200 T-shirts shirts and about 20 hats and I'm working with my wife on getting a fulfillment system in place where you guys can order items and get them quickly. I'll go into details about this later... Quote
</p>





What!!!! I just spit coffee all over my computer!!!!!!







: poke</p>


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, how do we go about requesting/ordering a PFF Flag if it exists?


----------



## Out Hookin (Feb 17, 2010)

The flag idea sounds great! And would love to place an order for shirts but the link doesn't seem to be working!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I like it and will fly it. Obviously the over 100 discount sounds good to me and probably wouldn't be hard to reach.


----------

